# Alabama Herf w/Special Guest DetroitPHA357



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*When: Friday July 27, 2007*

*Where: Humidor Room*
*http://www.thehumidorroom.com/home/default.asp*

*Time: 3pm - 10pm*

The "Traveling Herfer" Booker is expanding his Summer Herf Tour with a stop here in Alabama. He is coming into town on Friday for a visit with family. He is looking forward to the chance of meeting/herfing with all of us and anybody else that wants to come.

This is an open invitation to all 'Bama people along with any Florida, Georgia, Mississippi, and Tennessee BOTL/SOTL's that want to make the journey.

It should be a good time. If you're interested just post it here.......:tu
and if you have any questions, just PM me.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

If anyone is just _considering_ this- dont even think twice about it. Booker is a great BOTL. He's a fine HERFing pal and one of the more memorable smoking companions you'll have.

If you're lucky, he'll have the laptop in hand and you'll get to see the "magic" that is Booker posting on CS :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> If anyone is just _considering_ this- dont even think twice about it. Booker is a great BOTL. He's a fine HERFing pal and one of the more memorable smoking companions you'll have.
> 
> If you're lucky, he'll have the laptop in hand and you'll get to see the "magic" that is Booker posting on CS :r


and his decoder ring


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like I will be in town!

Ninja Vanish will be there as well, but maybe a tad later than 3.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm there. Can't wait. let me knowmifmI need to bring anything other than smokes. I am bringing my Nikon too. Gotta get some pics.
can't wait. :ss


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys are tempting. I sure would like to make it. Don't know if I can, though.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> If anyone is just _considering_ this- dont even think twice about it. Booker is a great BOTL. He's a fine HERFing pal and one of the more memorable smoking companions you'll have.
> 
> If you're lucky, he'll have the laptop in hand and you'll get to see the "magic" that is Booker posting on CS :r


:tpd: Every word is true!! I just left herfin' with Booker today in NYC!! What a great guy!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> If anyone is just _considering_ this- dont even think twice about it. Booker is a great BOTL. He's a fine HERFing pal and one of the more memorable smoking companions you'll have.
> 
> If you're lucky, he'll have the laptop in hand and you'll get to see the "magic" that is Booker posting on CS :r


:tpd:here here:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> If anyone is just _considering_ this- dont even think twice about it. Booker is a great BOTL. He's a fine HERFing pal and one of the more memorable smoking companions you'll have.
> 
> If you're lucky, he'll have the laptop in hand and you'll get to see the "magic" that is Booker posting on CS


He Mark the things I [email protected] house was just for u&your brother



Mr.Maduro said:


> Every word is true!! I just left herfin' with Booker today in NYC!! What a great guy!!


Nawww it was my pleasure to herf with u.:tu



Old Sailor said:


> :tpd:here here:tu:tu


Still waiting to make it your way


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

DANG! Herf, back in sweet home, and I ain't there


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> DANG! Herf, back in sweet home, and I ain't there


we will have1n your honor:tu:u


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang Booker now your goin to Alabama. Man you get around


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> we will have1n your honor:tu:u


I guarantee we'll have more than 1.............:ss

*5 more days !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Dang Booker now your goin to Alabama. *Man you get around*


Shhhhhh My girl is posting with me, I told her I was a virgin



cigar_040 said:


> I guarantee we'll have more than 1.............:ss
> 
> *5 more days !!!!!!!!![/B]*


*YeahhhhhBoyyyyy:ss*


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

Im pretty sure jamesroberts, bamadoc and myself will make it unless something comes up between now and then. oh i guess i need to ask those 2 if they want to go,hahahaha.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Debob said:


> Im pretty sure jamesroberts, bamadoc and myself will make it unless something comes up between now and then. oh i guess i need to ask those 2 if they want to go,hahahaha.


Make sure BamaDoc comes.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*4 more days............:ss*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *4 more days............:ss*


Stop messing with me
Got1today4 CSC (rape of a 13year old) Hell I gave to crew isom's on me:tu
I cant wait to get away. Bama is going to be a blast.:al:w


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Stop messing with me
> Got1today4 CSC (rape of a 13year old) Hell I gave to crew isom's on me:tu
> I cant wait to get away. Bama is going to be a blast.:al:w


Congrats on putting the scumbag behind bars !!!

Gonna be a fun time Friday night !!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Congrats on putting the scumbag behind bars !!!
> 
> Gonna be a fun time Friday night !!


Hell might be fun until saturday morning.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hell might be fun until saturday morning.


*Booker........3 more days !!!*


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Stop messing with me
> Got1today4 CSC (rape of a 13year old) Hell I gave to crew isom's on me:tu
> I cant wait to get away. Bama is going to be a blast.:al:w


Great Work Book! One less threat on the streets. Bring some shorts. It's warm down here. We don't want you melting like a popsicle.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *Booker........3 more days !!!*


whos counting



smokeyscotch said:


> Great Work Book! One less threat on the streets. Bring some shorts. It's warm down here. We don't want you melting like a popsicle.


thats all im packingsomedays i plan2go nude


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> thats all im packingsomedays i plan2go nude


just like your special "friend":









(courtesy the new photoshop thread)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> just like your special "friend":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey who saw me? I do my dirt out of town


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Damn, mapquest says this'll be a 5 and a 1/2 hour trip. If it was 3 or less i would've made this. Have fun guys.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Damn, mapquest says this'll be a 5 and a 1/2 hour trip. If it was 3 or less i would've made this. Have fun guys.


you have to be careful with Mapquest. I think my wife did a search for London and they told her to go to NY and swim the Atlantic for 2,000 miles.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> you have to be careful with Mapquest. I think my wife did a search for London and they told her to go to NY and swim the Atlantic for 2,000 miles.


:r....


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

As of now i know jamesroberts and I will be there but still no final word on Bamadoc.


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie (Jul 20, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Damn, mapquest says this'll be a 5 and a 1/2 hour trip. If it was 3 or less i would've made this. Have fun guys.


My mother-in-law used to live in Slidell. It was an easy 5hrs...a very hard 4 1/2hrs.

If you change your mind.........we'd be welcome to have ya !!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Debob said:


> As of now i know jamesroberts and I will be there but still no final word *on Bamadoc*.


We have to find him.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> We have to find him.


*Or drag him.............*

*Booker, it is getting closer to 2 days now...........:ss*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *Or drag him.............*
> 
> *Booker, it is getting closer to 2 days now...........:ss*


Has any1PM'd him yetIm not counting until Friday noon


----------



## Big_Boy Stogie (Jul 20, 2007)

One day away


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be there.....Tick Tock....................


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Big_Boy Stogie said:


> One day away


*Can't wait..........*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> *I will be there*.....Tick Tock....................


U better:chk (this chicken is killing me):r



cigar_040 said:


> *Can't wait.......*


Just checked into my flight. Question how far is the herf place from here.

518 Crestway Court
Hoover, AL 35226

This is where ill be staying due to all the fellas my being there with all the:alno kids. Im sending my lil1with her grandmother.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok I just mapblasted it and im only 20mins away. Not to bad:ss All I have now is a wake-up


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I just mapblasted it and im only 20mins away. Not to bad:ss All I have now is a wake-up


*20 hours +/- a few minutes ................:chk*


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

How long are you guys planning on going at it? It's about a 3.5 hour drive for me to get to Birmingham, I might make a run for it if you guys will be herfing into the night.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

pathman said:


> How long are you guys planning on going at it? It's about a 3.5 hour drive for me to get to Birmingham, I might make a run for it if you guys will be herfing into the night.


Officially 3pm-10pm

Would love to have ya.....!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Officially 3pm-10pm
> 
> Would love to have ya.....!!!!


3-10 With Book there plan on alot longerrrrrrrrrrrr:r:r
Have fun guys:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *20 hours +/- a few minutes ................:chk*


count down



pathman said:


> How long are you guys planning on going at it? It's about a 3.5 hour drive for me to get to Birmingham, I might make a run for it if you guys will be herfing into the night.






cigar_040 said:


> Officially 3pm-10pm
> 
> Would love to have ya.....!!!!


what he say


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> 3-10 With Book there plan on alot longerrrrrrrrrrrr:r:r
> Have fun guys:tu


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:chk

I love this chicken


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Book, Im not getting the chicken man......Is that a travelling chicken?:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Book, Im not getting the chicken man......Is that a travelling chicken?:ss


No i just love that Dammm chicken:chk:r:chk:al


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm here....


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm here....


:chk
:chk
:chk
:chk
:chk​


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> :chk
> :chk
> :chk
> :chk
> :chk​


Just saw u called, let met get out of this basement so i can get a signal on my ph and ill call ya. what time are we hooking up. Just found out the place where were having the family dinner is near the smoke shop. coollll


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

* We are herfin' !!!!!*


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> * We are herfin' !!!!!*


Have funs bro's. Maybe i can make it up there some time in the future.

Oh yea, i forgot this: :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Have funs bro's. Maybe i can make it up there some time in the future.
> 
> Oh yea, i forgot this: :chk


lol


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang Booker, ya don't have ta go all over the country just ta have a herf:r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Having fun here......:ss*


----------



## DParsons (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey sorry that I havent gotten back with anyone. I just got in from Florida with 15 condo's that I listed with Keller Williams. I reaLLY HATE THAT i CANT MAKE IT TONIGHT. yA'LL HAVE SOME MAJOR FUN FOLKS.

Daniel P


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Dang Booker, ya don't have ta go all over the country just ta have a herf:r


just trying to meet some of my good friends I've never met b4 (; hey my birthday is coming up and were hanging out n the downtown area u should come over. August 4th but were hanging on the 3rd friday...


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

Man it was nice to herf with some great guys, im sorry i got sick on everyone toward the end, the combination of my headache, empty stomache and the strong padron 1926 almost put me down,lol. thanks for the herf, and gifts guys i really had fun.:chk the chicken is for booker,lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What !!

No pics yet !!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> What !!
> 
> No pics yet !!


*Just got home............. *

*What an evening.....got to meet and herf with some great guys !!*
*Give me a bit and I'll have some pics.*


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*SvilleKid and JamesRoberts*









*BamaDoc77 and Debob*









*NinjaVanish(standing @ locker) and DetroitPHA357*









*Group Shot: NinjaVanish,Debob,DetroitPHA357,SvilleKid,JamesRoberts,BamaDoc77,cigar_040*




*We had a great time and some good smokes *


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Boy did I have a great time.. Thxs guys4herfing with me.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Boy did I have a great time.. Thxs guys4herfing with me.


*Glad ya had fun Book !! *


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys sure know how to throw a herf down in Alabamy! :tu


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast. 

CBF:w


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks go out to you, Andy, for putting this together. I wish I could hit you up with some ring gauge, but I'm full up on you til I pass out some more

It was a great afternoon and evening. Ninja and I both pass on out thanks to Booker for providing a reason, and to Stewart, James and Bob for adding to the fun. We are sorry that smokeyscotch could not make it, but he was very generous anyway through a deal with the on-site manager.

Bob, I'm glad you are feeling better. Next time, watch out for that mexican food! 

Thanks for the photos, Andy. I will catch you in the next few weeks, and see if we can hook up again.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you guys realy had a fun time.

Nice looking place there.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make it, bros. I had every intention of being there. Then the ex-wife kicks in and does her usual drop off the kids so she can get her drink/drunk on. I really missed a great time, I see. I like to do what I say I will do. Therefore, I feel I let you down. I am glad you guys had a great time. I hope I can make the dinner that Ninja Vanish told me about. 
Sorry guys.

:hn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Thanks go out to you, Andy, for putting this together. I wish I could hit you up with some ring gauge, but I'm full up on you til I pass out some more
> 
> It was a great afternoon and evening. Ninja and I both pass on out thanks to Booker for providing a reason, and to Stewart, James and Bob for adding to the fun. We are sorry that smokeyscotch could not make it, but he was very generous anyway through a deal with the on-site manager.
> 
> ...


I hope you got to smoke 'em last night. Thanks for the sentiments, Cliff. I hope to make the dinner Ninja Vanish told me about. I am glad you guys had a great time.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> Therefore, I feel I let you down. Sorry guys.:hn


come on now u didn't let any1down. I'm sure u will get chance to herf with the crew many many times over & over again. I'm sure we will meet in the future. thxs for the giftsx2..... take care... Pm sent.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Had a great time guys! It was fun...looking forward to the next. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Definately a lot of fun and a great afternoon and evening to enjoy good smokes and good company. Lookin forward to herfin again in the future!

James


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Really looks like tons of fun... and Booker... wow, man! When are you coming down to North Carolina? A trip to NYC and then Bama... guess you have done the "southern thing" and heading out to SoCal or Seattle next...? :r

Glad you guys got to hang out together. :ss


----------

